# Where to Shop



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

Dear Ladies,

First of all let me opologise if I upset any of you in the past regarding any comments made by me towards you. Nothing personal was meant and we all know that we cant do without you and I had my knuckles truely rapped. But of course I cant foresee the future but I will try. 

But I been your help.........
I need to furnish my apartment from a washing machine to a toilet brush and I am not in a position to get items sent from the UK. I live in the Larnaca area but dont mind travelling. I have a super king size bed that I cant seem to get covers/valance for. Does anyone know if M&S in Nicosia has a home base or can anyone recommend a good quality store. All I have is a bed and two sofas which I ordered especially form the UK and apart from that nothing else and I am on my own (in a womens environment) and I am lost.

And any stores to avoid would be nice.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello Jeffrey,

I am only two weeks old yesterday here so cannt really recommend any places apart to say there is an Ikea in Nicosia and if you are looking for lots of house stuff it's a good place to start. Including the king size bedding. oh I am not sure if by super you mean california king then not sure if they carry that. if not a lot of US stores do international shipping.


----------

